# New Source of Scrap Palladium



## Duxthe1 (Sep 14, 2013)

As an automotive tech, I've long suspected that the fuel level sensors in the brand of cars I work on has a PGM content. The senders vary but are typically on a small ceramic circuit board that has metallic contacts that a wiper sweeps across as the level changes, varying the electrical resistance. Its this metal contact that I've suspected contained the PGM. Well today I took a small batch and threw them in a beaker and added some HCl. Just as I suspected... nothing. A good sign to say the least. I added a few drops of nitric acid to the beaker and sure enough they started to bubble away. Before long there was a nice orange-red hue to the resulting solution. A stannous test looks most likely Palladium. I don't have any DMG to confirm, but it would be logical that these senders are made of the cheaper option.


----------



## rusty (Sep 14, 2013)

by rusty » February 10th, 2011, 12:26 am

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=9177&hilit=fuel+fuel+palladium

We need more people who think as you do.


----------

